# road warrior



## sylber

Salut, je me demandais comment on peut traduire cette expression que je trouve fréquemment utilisée dans la presse économique ou informatique, comme par exemple dans: 'this is the perfect laptop for roadwarriors'.
Je comprends que les 'road warriors' sont les personnnes qui passent l'essentiel de leur temps sur la route ou en avion pour des raisons professionnelles (tels que les commerciaux), mais je n'arrive pas à trouver d'expression française qui rendrait l'idée anglaise.
Toute suggestion sera bienvenue


----------



## nopal

Bonjour 
Je ne vois que /profesionnels de la route/  sur mes étagères mais ça ne rend pas la notion de guerriers initiale du tout 
alors ....
René


----------



## blinnith

Je ne pense pas qu'il existe une version française de cette expression anglaise.
On peut dire VRP mais rien ne rend l'idée "warriors"...
Un truc amusant c'est que "road warriors" est aussi le nom d'une équipe de catcheurs assez bariolés !


----------



## sylber

Merci, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas très facile. Chuis pas sûr que 'catcheur bariolé' pour parler d'un commercial en voyage,  ça va le faire comme on dit aujourd'hui.


----------



## hald

Je pensais à itinérant, mais ça a un côté saltimbanque qui nous renvoie aux catcheurs.
Globe trotter lui a carrément un côté touriste ou routard qui ne colle pas non plus.
Je sens confusément qu'il se cache un terme plus approprié dans les brumes de mon esprit, mais pour le moment je sèche lamentablement 

Edit : Sirène, et l'autre moitié elle fait quoi ?


----------



## Sirène

Les migra*tt*eurs


----------



## blinnith

Sirène said:
			
		

> Les migra*tt*eurs


On m'explique l'humour ?


----------



## hald

C'est un subtil jeu de mots entre "migrateur" et "mi-gratteur" (mot qui n'existe pas, mais qui signifierait quelque chose comme "qui gratte à moitié").


----------



## pieanne

Les esclaves de la route? Mais je suis bien consciente que ça ne rend pas le "warrior". Les guerriers de l'asphalte? Les jedis du kilomètre? (Bon, OK, je m'arrête)


----------



## hald

Ah tiens à force de raconter des bêtises j'ai eu une idée : est-ce que "pour les gens qui ont la bougeotte" ferait vaguement l'affaire ?


----------



## nopal

hald said:
			
		

> C'est un subtil jeu de mots entre "migrateur" et "mi-gratteur" (mot qui n'existe pas, mais qui signifierait quelque chose comme "qui gratte à moitié").


C'est des oiseaux  qui ne grattent que d'une patte


----------



## pieanne

Un peu (un peu) comme les dahus?


----------



## Gil

"Road warrior" déjà discuté là


----------



## blinnith

Le mieux que je trouve c'est travailleur mobile, mais ca vaut pas un pet de dahus.
Sachant que le terme désigne quelqu'un qui est toujours "sur les routes" et qui travaille avec des moyens portables de haute technologie, comme des ordinateurs portables reliés à des téléphones portables, ou des bases wifi.
"road warrior" est peut etre une analogie humoristique à des films style Mad Max (Mad Max 2, the road warrior).
Ce n'est pas un phénomène courant en France, donc il n'existe pas (encore) de terme pour les désigner.
Au mieux je verrais travailleur mobile, mais évidemment il n'y a pas d'humour la dedans !


----------



## nopal

Je propose "les forcenés de la route " ça rend le coté violence - un peu (mais pas guerriers) 
René


----------



## Gil

Possibilité:
"télébosseur itinérant"


----------



## pieanne

"forcenés de la route", c'est bien!


----------



## xav

...sauf que, hélas, ça fait davantage penser aux routiers qu'aux VRP...

De toute façon, en français, dès qu'on mettra ensemble la route et une notion de combat, on pensera à la manière de conduire et non aux commerciaux. Une traduction plus ou moins littérale me paraît mission impossible.

On peut essayer de retourner l'expression :
"les chevaliers/forçats/forcenés/stakhanovistes/lonesome cow-boys/Indiana Jones/planet warriors/xxx (autres noms de héros itinérants - les "/" indiquent : au choix) du Bon de commande" ?


----------



## geve

les surfeurs sur bitume ? 
l'avantage, comme on n'a pas de terme, c'est que la créativité est sans limite


----------



## sylber

Ouah, il y a pas mal d'idée, là, dont certaines très marrantes. Pour les forcenés du bitume, j'hésiterais tant en France le bitume est associé aux travailleuses du trottoir. Quoiqu'elles mériteraient peut-être bien plus que tous les autres le titre de road warriors, non?
En tout cas, merci à tous.


----------



## Kouyu

bouffeurs de kilomètres ou bouffeurs d'asphalte


----------



## BrownRecluse

Et pourquoi pas les mercenaires du commerce?


----------



## edwingill

homme d'affaires constamment en déplacement


----------



## LOLOTE31345

Salut,

qq'1 saurait il trouver la trad idéale sachant qu'il s agit ici de 'voyageurs fréquents', voici la phrase entière issue d'une fiche produit à propos d'un site internet destiné aux chargés de voyages (arrangers) en entreprises et qui leur permet de réserver des voyages:'  From the home page, arrangers can quickly create a list of their top 10 road warriors'

Merci
LL


----------



## JeanDeSponde

..._Samouraïs du déplacement_ ?...


----------



## LOLOTE31345

Je doute que ça fasse l'affaire, il s'agit d un doc marketing. Je continue à méditer...merci quand même!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Désolé - il me semblait être resté dans le registre de _road warrior_ pourtant?...


----------



## Teafrog

Routard habituels, géants de la route?


----------



## LOLOTE31345

Jean, le registre est correct, c'est juste la formulation qui me gène. 
TeaFrog, pô mal, viens d'avoir soudain une aut' idée, 'grands voyageurs'. Why not...


----------



## Titelle

Autre suggestion : les baroudeurs ?


----------



## piloulac

Sur  ce site, on se propose de faciliter la vie à ces road warriors.

Des dévoreurs de bitume, des grands voyageurs, des itinérants intensifs.
'Voyageurs fréquents' est bien.


----------



## edwingill

"Les guerriers de la route"


----------



## LOLOTE31345

Parfait pour 'les grands voyageurs' !
Merki.


----------

